
Show HN: Technical Acronym Identification Quiz - DanielDe
https://quiz.triplebyte.com/technical-acronym-identification/
======
DanielDe
A lot of people (both programmers and not) enjoyed taking the language
identification quiz [1] we created a couple years ago, so we thought it was
about time we made something similar. These quizzes aren't intended to be a
measure of technical ability, they're just for fun. I'm the author of this
quiz and would love to hear any feedback you've got!

[1] [https://quiz.triplebyte.com/language-
identification/](https://quiz.triplebyte.com/language-identification/)

